# 700 Lb boar



## pacecars (Jan 25, 2009)

Stopped by the taxidermist with a friend to drop off a Bobcat and he was just finishing up a mount from a 700 Lb pig.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 26, 2009)

I was told the pig weighed 700 lbs and was killed in Perry, Fl. The head is absolutely huge. I have no reason to believe that the taxidermist lied as i have known him for a long time. either way it is a huge freakin pig!


----------



## pacecars (Jan 26, 2009)

i would assume it was a castrated pig that got out but i have seen a 700+ Lb domestic boar many years ago and the head was huge like this one. I posted it because it was a nice mount and interesting and really don't give a crap if someone thinks it isn't 700 lbs.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 26, 2009)

he sho is purdy !! kinda looks like he wears makeup dont he !!  nice work tho fer sure !!


----------



## RJ0104 (Jan 26, 2009)

look at the teeth....how did the hog close its mouth without breaking off the bottom cutters?????


----------



## jackflash (Jan 26, 2009)

people often don't even realize that a REAL 200lb WILD hog is a BIG hog...quite often you see pics posted of a hog being 200 or 300 lbs, but in reality they are probably not even 200.....most often it's not really done on purpose i think, alot of folks just don't have a true understanding of the weight of hogs.....and deer too for that matter.....so just imagine what a REAL 700lb hog would look like....it would also just about HAVE to be a domesticated/farm-raised hog, or a once in million barr.....


----------



## pacecars (Jan 26, 2009)

As I said i have seen a 700+ Lb domestic hog and he was huge. He was not fat but was very tall and extremely long.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 26, 2009)

If you look at the deer beside the pig you can see he is extremely large. the ears alone are humongous.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 26, 2009)

look how big the head looks compared to the deer beside it in this pic


----------



## Echo (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice color on that boar and a great looking mount!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 26, 2009)

That hog isnt too many genes away from being a farm pig. Look at those wide big ears. The russian breed wild hogs we hunt have much smaller ears and shorter snouts.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 26, 2009)

His cutters have been pulled about 1 inch.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 26, 2009)

It's a really nice hog and a great looking mount, but nowhere near 700lbs. I'd guess him in the 300 ballpark.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 27, 2009)

Well now that we have that all straitened out, don't you feel much better now Pacecars? Now you know how much the hog really weighed, not the bogus weight that Allen gave you. What does he know? The experts can tell wayyyyyy better from a pic how much a hog weighs than an actual taxidermist.


----------



## xjd33x (Jan 27, 2009)

looks like dumbo with those big ears. my guess is big domestic hog


----------



## Robk (Jan 27, 2009)

This one was 287 on the hoof.  Couldn't imagine 700lbs.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 27, 2009)

Not my thread. Pacecars was simply relaying a story from a well known taxi in the area, and thought some would enjoy the pic. I don't think he was looking for a critique on the size of the animal.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 27, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Good luck with that in this forum.  Between the hog and duck guys, there are nothing but experts.



Yep I would rather argue with the Catholics in the spiritual forum than the duck guys


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yep I would rather argue with the Catholics in the spiritual forum than the duck guys



Me too, at least they know what they are talking about


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 27, 2009)

Well wouldn't 700 be close to a new state record...
i thought the state record was right around that weight?


----------



## pacecars (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Havana Dude. I don't know about the state record but I do know of a hog that was shot in Talquin Management area outside Tallahassee that they weighed the head alone and it was over 200 lbs by itself. The scale did not go up enough to weigh the entire pig.


----------



## MERCing (Jan 28, 2009)

The first few pics showed that it was a pretty good sized hog but the last pic with it hanging beside the buck mount makes it look huge.
Regardless of what it weighed, it looks like the taxidermist did a good job on it


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 28, 2009)

It is hard to tell for sure exactly how big he is. For reference, this hog mount that I am holding came from a 550 pound boar I killed on Tuckahoe (you can search the forum to find the story). Also keep in mind, I am 6'3" and about 380 in this photo.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 28, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Good luck with that in this forum.  Between the hog and duck guys, there are nothing but experts.


Dog trainers also.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

I killed one in bibb county 5 years ago that weighed 817lbs on truck scales at the local landfill. He was in the g.o.n. Magazine and was the largest ever at that date. The hog i killed was in a swamp and had not been cut. He had black hair and looked to have russian in him. I am sure he was probably eating regularly out of a local trash dumpster or maybe even the landfill itself. I have some polaroid pics i am trying to figure out how to get them on the forum. Georgia outdoor news has a picture of the hog in it. I think it was the june issue of 2001.


----------



## Captain Backstrap (Jan 28, 2009)

700,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2009)

Most of the dis-respectful posts here were deleted.

 If you have a way of confirming the weight of this hog based on a photo of  the cape of its head we need you in the CIA.


----------



## sticker (Jan 28, 2009)

alright alright! I work in the Tallahassee area and if you guys on here will tell me the name of the man that has this 700 pound; I wanna go see it.  I aint no expert but alot of people OVER judge a hog:tremendously.  Seriously I really want to see what a 700 lb hog looks like cause I aint never Expert taxidermist or no expert taxidermist-----just by the pics, that hog aint even close to being 400 lbs much less 700.  So all you Florida guys give me a chance to take a look.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Dog trainers also.



Oh yeah, I forgot about them


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont think he was 700 lbs i believe he is 699 and 3/4 you were off a little


----------



## Mac (Jan 29, 2009)

wow 

A sure bunch of pork


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think everybody should calm down and quit questioning the integrity of a taxidermist none of us know. After all any man who has stolen that many boundary signs would never fudge a hogs weight


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 29, 2009)

gigem said:


> I am done , we hunt to feed our families threw out the year!



So do I.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a fine lookin', big old beast.  Thanx for posting your good pics, 
pacecars.


----------



## quinn (Jan 30, 2009)

big pig thanks for sharing


----------



## Grover Willis (Feb 1, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I think everybody should calm down and quit questioning the integrity of a taxidermist none of us know. After all any man who has stolen that many boundary signs would never fudge a hogs weight


 
Where is the caps?  I am disappointed


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice hog


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 1, 2009)

good looking mount.thaks for posting.monster of a hoghead


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Feb 1, 2009)

id have to say he has some domestic hog in the bloodline somwhere close


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 1, 2009)

drsmileybee said:


> where is the caps?  I am disappointed


i think the mods got it fixed so i cant post in caps sometimes


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 2, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I THINK THE MODS GOT IT FIXED SO I CANT POST IN CAPS SOMETIMES



That's better!!


----------



## wvduece (Feb 2, 2009)

it is a nice hog the taxi did a great job on the mount too, i killed one a few years ago that went 275 n it was huge i thought i wasnt gonna mount it because it was so ugly it was a red hog its ears were chewed up real bad n the hog looked like it had the mange my buddys talked me into getting it mounted they said it would make a better mount lol had it mounted n its still about the ugliest thing ya ever seen but still a hog mount makes great conversation piece  jb


----------



## eezerik (Jan 4, 2011)

I was doing a search for 700 pound hogs. I shot this one with my bow and never weighed it.
The leg skinned weighed 55 pounds











smoked some wild boar tenderloin


----------



## ol mike (Jan 4, 2011)

Dang !!


----------



## one hogman (Jan 4, 2011)

I hear Californy  has some big Rooters!!!


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 4, 2011)

Eezerik,  that tenderloin pic is the best pic on the forum!


----------



## eezerik (Jan 5, 2011)

thank you. I'm new to the forum and will post some cooking and hunting pictures in the appropriate forums..

I have no clue how big the one I shot was but I can only guess. 

It looked to be more than double the size of this one my friend shot with a 7mm magnum. he's 6'5".





My friend had to get a freezer for our boars (mounted on the back of his mercedes)...hey...we're california kids 


but finally...finally I bought a truck tonight. Toyota tundra 5.7L  4x4.

i hope there will be more hunting stories with this vehicle and some success. Anyway, sorry to hijack the thread.

Cheers

Erik in Los Angeles


mercedes...freezer... lol





some boars...





Made some boar salami...really good.


----------



## pitbull (Jan 5, 2011)

That pig looks to happy


----------



## BIG P (Jan 5, 2011)

dis hawgs a gonna weighs 250


----------



## Georgia Boy z71 (Jan 6, 2011)

Them some big ol pigs


----------



## Gajbird (Jan 6, 2011)

*showin ya*

All of you who say you can't imagine what a 700# hog looks like or blah blah blah. Look at GON this month a 13yr old girl from Uvalda, Ga where I live killed a 750# hog in our county (Montgomery) and there's a picture.


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is one me and kornbread caught this fall, I'll let yall guess the weight on it. By the way I'm 6'4" and 325


----------



## JHowell (Jan 6, 2011)

bigbird1 said:


> Here is one me and kornbread caught this fall, I'll let yall guess the weight on it. By the way I'm 6'4" and 325
> View attachment 578189



IDK the weight but that is one BIG hog!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 6, 2011)

that hog looks like a cow.


----------



## plotthunter05 (Jan 9, 2011)

congratulations man thats a huge computer animated hog!


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 9, 2011)

lol ^ it looks like your sittin about 4ft behind the hog and the hog close to camera...but either way good hog!


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 10, 2011)

plotthunter05 said:


> congratulations man thats a huge computer animated hog!


 Real picture, real hog and not enhanced in any way.  I'm not saying that photo techniques wasn't used in the field to make the hog look larger then it was really. I just figured with all the talk of bigger than life hogs lately i would post ours.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 10, 2011)

???325?? Comon now Dean... 425 is more like it big guy!!! Muuuhahahahahaha


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 12, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> ???325?? Comon now Dean... 425 is more like it big guy!!! Muuuhahahahahaha


 
I know I am on the heavy side but do I really look #425?  
I guess pictures do add weight.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 12, 2011)

heck of a view from the peanuts there...did you have to dig some to take that great angle i can almost see the mud in the wheel wells..good job


----------



## Fatz (Jan 13, 2011)

bigbird1 said:


> Here is one me and kornbread caught this fall, I'll let yall guess the weight on it. By the way I'm 6'4" and 325
> View attachment 578189



WOW! Nice hog!


----------



## bigbird1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> heck of a view from the peanuts there...did you have to dig some to take that great angle i can almost see the mud in the wheel wells..good job


 
Angles are everything when it comes to good pictures, makes things interesting


----------



## ladybadboar (Jan 27, 2011)

WOW! think i need to make a trip to Cali!


----------



## 1ncamo (Jan 28, 2011)

eezerik said:


> I was doing a search for 700 pound hogs. I shot this one with my bow and never weighed it.
> The leg skinned weighed 55 pounds
> 
> 
> ...



Big Horn Canyon Ranch? 

Did they stake it down for ya or was it allowed to run from fence to fence?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 28, 2011)

I printed a picture of the mount next to the deer an weighted it! It was 1 pound!LOLs that is a nice mount!


----------

